

Improve your PageRank with outbound links, yes, OUT-bound - pixcavator
http://inperc.com/blog2/2011/10/23/improve-your-pagerank-with-outbound-links-yes-out-bound/

======
russell
The original PageRank paper is irrelevant today, except as an introduction.
The scheme here dosent work anymore because Google catches it. Remember the
"rings" of a decade back, where you added your site to a ring and got a boost
because all the other members of the ring linked to you?..You dont see them
any more because Google caught on.

